# Two Alabama Clubs Looking For Members



## Squeaky (Jun 23, 2009)

Hunting Club in Dallas County. Due to the economy our 6,600 acre club for 44 years has lost a couple of members. We have strict rules, 3 on one side not counting brow tines for the first two deer but the third deer has to have four points on one side counting brow tines. 42 greenfields with shooting houses on each. There is a campsite for an additional fee. We do not want people who shoot deer for numbers only quality big deer. $1700.00 membership plus a $75.00 tractor fee for three years. We also have turkeys but no hogs. The land is all on one track in Dallas County along the Alabama River and Cedar Creek. Contact Donna : 334-872-3582 

Welcome Hunting Club in Southeast Butler Co. is needing members badly. The poor economy has hit the area in south AL very hard. The membership will be 22 to 25 with the cost being around $1350 to $1500. If the membership is capped at 22 the cost is $1500. President is looking to get 25 memebers total if possible. The land is 4300 acres all in one big tract. It has everything from Clear Cut, Various age pine plantations, Swamp, Creeks and some fine hardwoods. There is no camp house but close by is a small RV park that space can be rented for campers. Contact Terry Leddon at 334-469-5243. I will be glad to answer any questions or send kill pics so send me a PM. It's under a 4pt. rule and not really managed that hard. I can tell you this....it has some big deer and several get killed every year. There is a very good rut on this land that starts in Jan. most years. The turkey hunting is very good also. We have killed deer as big as 157" and several in the 140's and 130's.


----------



## Squeaky (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pics of Bucks*

Here are a few bucks that have been killed off the the Butler Co. club.


----------



## Squeaky (Jun 24, 2009)

*A Few More From Butler*


----------



## Squeaky (Jul 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Squeaky (Jul 6, 2009)

TTT one more time.


----------

